# Hybrid Audio Technologies Legatia L6 SE Carbon 6.5" BNIB Speakers



## Catalyx (Oct 13, 2011)

Hybrid Audio Technologies Legatia L6 SE Carbon 6 5" BNIB Speakers | eBay


Not my auction


----------



## tjframe (Jun 17, 2015)

got em


----------



## Murkr (Sep 27, 2015)

wow what a deal, went for $350


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

Second set sold for $325 shipped. The seller also had a listing here.


----------

